# Smashwords to sell books in Apple Ibookstore



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

http://digital.venturebeat.com/2010/03/28/self-published-electronic-books-to-make-it-to-apples-ipad/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw this in the Book Bazaar forum.  Very important to authors to have another market.  I don't buy much from Smashbooks, mostly from Amazon, and I'm assuming I can use the Kindle for iPad to read the versions I get from Smashwords...  stuff to try when I get my iPad in FIVE DAYS!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wonderful!! I'm not a big smashwords user myself,but I am enjoying all the options being given to us iPad buyers.


----------

